# Anyone going to the dog show in Fort Worth, TX this weekend?



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you showing a dog or just coming as a spectator? I'll probably be going on Saturday. Perhaps I'll see one or two of you (and maybe your dogs, too) while I'm there!


----------

